# Royal Canin Queen 34



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Have any of you used it? Iam just about to place an order with rc and I dont know whether to risk trying it, or sick to what I usually buy?

Any feed back good or bad would be greatly appreciated:001_smile:
Thanks jen x


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey hun 

I had RC with my girls and they had runny poo  and it didnt stop until i chnaged their food now they are on Arden Grange and i have solid poo's 

But i think it depends on the cat/kittens really maybe buy a small bag if you can or even ask them for a sample so that you can try it on your cats to see if they like it or not etc 

Hope all is well 

xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> Hey hun
> 
> I had RC with my girls and they had runny poo  and it didnt stop until i chnaged their food now they are on Arden Grange and i have solid poo's
> 
> ...


Thanks Stacey, they are already on rc at the moment.

From pregnancy I have been giving them babycat and ive never had a problem so far, its easy for the kittens to eat too. I was just reading about the queen and I was wondering if its as good as they say?

Maybe I should just stick to what suits them?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen,

Vetuk have a good offer on the kitten one at the moment

Royal Canin Kitten 36 Food : Royal Canin Feline Kitten 36 2Kg Dry - £5.82

Worth trying?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Have any of you used it? Iam just about to place an order with rc and I dont know whether to risk trying it, or sick to what I usually buy?
> 
> Any feed back good or bad would be greatly appreciated:001_smile:
> Thanks jen x


I use this for mine. Misty had a runny tummy and the digestive sensitive one is great for her.


----------



## tina clarke (Jan 23, 2009)

mellowma said:


> I use this for mine. Misty had a runny tummy and the digestive sensitive one is great for her.


Its £10.56 at petsathome.i use it for my bengals and my queen only eats dry frood (fussy)she has funny tummy,ive had no probs with this kitten food.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Jen

All mine are on RC and they sent me some RC Queen 34 free with an order to try  but I havent yet.
But I would imagine it has just as much of the nutrients needed as if you fed your queen the Kitten 36


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

:laugh:My breeding girls turned their nose up at the Queen 34 but the neuter boys enjoyed it!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> All mine are on RC and they sent me some RC Queen 34 free with an order to try  but I havent yet.
> But I would imagine it has just as much of the nutrients needed as if you fed your queen the Kitten 36


Thanks, Iam just going to try a small bag for know



ChinaBlue said:


> :laugh:My breeding girls turned their nose up at the Queen 34 but the neuter boys enjoyed it!


pmsl


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My supplier doesnt stock that one,i use kitten 34.All mine got funny tummies when they changed their ingrediants recently,but its all settled now


----------



## turrett (Feb 3, 2008)

I have used Royal Canin queen for three of my girls whilst in kitten. Certainly kept their weight up and after the initial loose stools which last for a few days they seemed to settle on it ..
Only thing I am questioning now is the effect of the royal canin on kitten development .. 
First litter produced had only two kittens one with FCK.. I have never had a problem with this before in all my 14 yaers of breeding but this was the queens first ever litter and she wasn't from my bloodlines .. I suppose it could have been something brought in with her.
Second litter from a well established breeding queen who normally has 6-7 kittens per litter no problems. only had 4 this time around.. all big kittens .. up until 7 days old they were fine then I noticed that 1 or the four has developed ( its that possible just to develope it) FCK.
Third litter are 3 days old 5 kittens at the moment all seem absolutely fine..but as it took a week to see the FCK problem with the second litter I am waiting now with bated breath for this litter.
I am told excessive taurine in the diet is thought to be a causative factor.. and question whether Royal Canin add in taurine to the Queen 34?

I have used up all my stock of Queen 34 .. and I won't be buying anymore . I am not saying Queen 34 is the cause .. just would rather eliminate it and try something else next time and see what happens.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Are you using the same stud?

Could it be more likely to be hereditry than caused by their food?


----------



## tina clarke (Jan 23, 2009)

Are cats are more fussy than children lol:rolleyes5:


----------



## tina clarke (Jan 23, 2009)

Being new to bengal breeding and souding just a little dumb,please could some one tell me whats fck ? i was told the more they bonk (scuse french)the bigger the litter obviously i do understand they wont have 20 kittens lol.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

FCK = Flat chested kitten


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

tina clarke said:


> Being new to bengal breeding and souding just a little dumb,please could some one tell me whats fck ? i was told the more they bonk (scuse french)the bigger the litter obviously i do understand they wont have 20 kittens lol.


Thank goodness it was not just me thinking this.

I got Feline Cat, or Flu Cat but could not work out the K. 

Flat chested kittens. Thank you.


----------



## turrett (Feb 3, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Are you using the same stud?
> 
> Could it be more likely to be hereditry than caused by their food?


 yes same stud for the first two litters the third is by a different stud.
The thing is my stud boy has father 12 litters with no sign of problems in any of his previous litters.. just seems a GREAT coincidence that I start using Queen 34 and now have two kittens with FCK( Sorry flat chested kitten syndrome.) Index
Bones are soft and the Mum of the first kitten kept throwing out all the bedding .. the kittens were nursed on a hard plastic basket. That kittens FCK corrected as he grew .. with no underlying problems at all .

Lets hope the seconds rectifies itself as well.

If the third litter show no signs of it then I will have to think about retiring my stud boy .. Bless him .. he's done more than his bit to aid the progress of the breed !!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

From what I understand of FCK it can either be environmental or hereditary. It is carried recessively I think I have been told, so although the Queen 34 may have been a factor it could be a possibility that both parents carry it recessively too.

Does sound strange I admit that this happened whilst on Queen 34. I think the best thing you can do is change the food & see what happens, go back to what you used before maybe?

If this does occur again (fingers crossed it doesn't) then I think it may be the fact it is recessive in both parents. I really hope that you find out the answer


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I really recomend the Purina breeding programme

I use purina & RC persian, was told that its really good for bengals!


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

turrett said:


> I have used Royal Canin queen for three of my girls whilst in kitten. Certainly kept their weight up and after the initial loose stools which last for a few days they seemed to settle on it ..
> Only thing I am questioning now is the effect of the royal canin on kitten development ..
> First litter produced had only two kittens one with FCK.. I have never had a problem with this before in all my 14 yaers of breeding but this was the queens first ever litter and she wasn't from my bloodlines .. I suppose it could have been something brought in with her.
> Second litter from a well established breeding queen who normally has 6-7 kittens per litter no problems. only had 4 this time around.. all big kittens .. up until 7 days old they were fine then I noticed that 1 or the four has developed ( its that possible just to develope it) FCK.
> ...


I'd second that questioning... I know of breeders both in Australia and in Sweden that have had reproductive problems showing up after they've switched to RC Queen. Miscarriages, small litters, deformed kittens etc. Of course it doesn't have to be the food but it can't really be excluded either. All I know happened in Sweden was that RC put the head in the sand. I know that more than one breeder called them and told them about their problems and suspicions and strangely all the breeders got the same "We've never heard about this before".


----------



## tina clarke (Jan 23, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Thank goodness it was not just me thinking this.
> 
> I got Feline Cat, or Flu Cat but could not work out the K.
> 
> Flat chested kittens. Thank you.


well i guess we learn something new every day lol


----------

